# Daktarin and bonjela



## gem4aid (Aug 25, 2005)

hi maz/hazel
my little one is on daktarin 4 times a day for oral thrush which is almost gone after about 8 weeks of medication but will be needed for maybe another week, but she is having a lot of trouble with her teeth can i use bonjela or another teething product along side the daktarin.
thanks gem and jess


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't think of a reason why not. Maybe do not use at the same time as you don't want to dilute either product, so leave half an hour or more between.


----------

